# Apple Cranberry Wine



## masta (Jan 16, 2006)

Bottled my Apple Cranberry wine today. Total was 10 gals and 5 gals was oaked with 1/2 oz of Heavy Toast French oak cubes. The taste is good now and can't wait until it has time to age out some. Based on the taste now I should have oaked all of it but it will be good to compare the two later on.


Even though it looked really clear I chose to filter just to be sure. I have a Vinbrite gravity filter and use my V-Vessel to help with the filtration.









The bottom of the V-Vessel has a 1/2 inch hose so I had to reduce it down to the 3/8 hose inlet to the filter. I only have one inlet to the filter and no vent like the one in Martina's pictorial.








Filtered all 10 gals through 1 pad and paperand didn't notice any change in the wine so most likely didn't need it.


Really need some skills with lighting to take a good picture but this is the best I could do for now!


Can you tell which one is oaked?












Took this shot inside the fridge with a white piece of paper behind the glass....what a photo hacker!


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 16, 2006)

You should cut and paste that image of the glass with the reflection for some label. Looks fantastic!





(Oh yeah, I guessed which one was the oaked one.)


----------



## pkcook (Jan 16, 2006)

Great looking wine! Looks almost like brandy



. From the color of the two bottles in the photo, I can't tell much difference in the two, but the labels help



.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jan 16, 2006)

Great looking wine Masta!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice looking wines, Masta.




Looks like some nice weather in Hope Valley, RI.


----------



## Curt (Jan 16, 2006)

Masta,


I think you will be pleasantly surprised with the unoaked one in 5 or 6 months. Mine took on an almost reisling like quality in the crisp freshness of the acidity as opposed to being just tart like it was at the start.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Masta.....Very Nice



Was intrigued by the V-Vessel too. Is this made for wine making or something you adapted fo your use. Dont recall ever seeing one before.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## masta (Jan 17, 2006)

Now that is a scary site!


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 17, 2006)

Masta,

How long did it take to clear. I've had my cranberry apple clearing for over a 
month now and it is definitely NOT clear.


----------



## masta (Jan 17, 2006)

Peter,


It was 2 months after stabilizing and sweetening with apple juice concentrate. I didn't log adding any fining agent but can't tell you I didn't use any for sure.






Valley Brew is getting a laptop this week so hopefully I will take some better notes!


----------



## masta (Jan 17, 2006)

Here is the recipe I used for my apple cranberry wine. This was the first wine I had trouble with getting fermentation to start and it was due to the amount of cranberry concentrate I used. I started with only a 6 gallon batch but when the yeast did nothing I found the TA up around .80% and a pH of 3.24.

After trying to bring up the pH with many Tums (didn't have any plain calcium carbonate) I choose to increase the batch size to 10 gals. This lowered the TA and increased the pH to a point the yeast could survive and do it's thing.

<UL style="MARGIN-TOP: 0in" ="disc">
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">6 gallons <?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><ST1LACE>Clyde</ST1LACE>’s Apple Cider 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">3.75 gallons of Grocery Store brand Natural Apple Juice 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">2 lbs <ST1:CITY><ST1LACE>Tupelo</ST1LACE></ST1:CITY> Honey 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">40 oz brown sugar 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">115 oz white sugar 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo2; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">5 oz chopped dried cranberries 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">19 oz chopped raisins 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">20 oz cranberry concentrate (Brownwood Acres) 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">½ tsp grape tannin 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">2 tsp Pectic Enzyme 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">2 tsp yeast energizer 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">4 tsp yeast nutrient 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">10 grams Lalvin 71B-1122 yeast 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">4 cans of apple juice concentrate (2 per each 5 gal for sweetening)</LI>[/list]
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O><O> Total Volume: 10 gals *Edited by: masta *


----------

